# Installing FreeBSD on MacBook Air mid 2012



## kvg (Jul 28, 2019)

hi 

I am not able to install freebsd on my MacBook Air mid 2012. I have successfully installed rEFIND and am booting with it. when the installer runs, It is showing me the space I have allocated for this installations but when I select the disk, it is saying that there is not enough space. I have created a partition on the same disk formatted as FAT 32 of 75 GB. when I selecte this partition, I am not able to install. 

can anyone guide me how to go about partitioning the drive ( if I have done it in-correctly ) and installing BSD.


----------



## debguy (Jul 29, 2019)

Handbook, 2.6, "Allocating Disk Space"

I would bet you must choose "manual" and delete that partition.  Then find your way back to that menu and then try Auto.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2019)

kvg said:


> I have created a partition on the same disk formatted as FAT 32 of 75 GB. when I selecte this partition, I am not able to install.


You can only install FreeBSD on UFS or ZFS.


----------

